

Metallic microlattice 'lightest structure ever' - Gabriel_Martin
http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/News/2011/November/17111103.asp

======
Gabriel_Martin
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACXe6iQFI6U&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACXe6iQFI6U&feature=player_embedded)

